# staying alert



## Ballsofbrass (Mar 3, 2010)

So coyote season is upon me agian this year and i have to defend the livestock with a 7mm and a reborded japanese rifle (from world war 2) that is now a 300 savage. anyways, what is the bes ttime to search for coyotes in the pacific north west? any suggestions on how i can better protect my live stock? when will the female coyote go out to hunt for food for her cubs?


----------



## t-man (Feb 28, 2010)

trapping is a good way to nab a few yotes while your not behind the butt of your rifle. we had a similar situation. we hunted them during the day and trapped them at night.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Ever try Calf Distress call


----------



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

bait stations livestock dies unfortunately place them where you can mnitor and within range without being detected ofcourse make sure this is lawful some places donot allow baiting of any kind here we have open season on coyotes all year and it seems they always find the dead stuff and whats free this seems to keep them away from the others why work when you can get it for free mentality itry to mnitor the dead deer and things so ican give the yotes thier change


----------



## TBROutdoors (Feb 24, 2010)

Best times to chase coyotes (or to see them out and about) is early in the morning or just before dusk. Obviously, being nocturnal creatures, if it is legal to hunt them at night and you have the setup for night hunting, you can find success there as well. With that said, coyotes could be out at all times of the day especially when stressed.

Killing a male coyote could actually put strain on a female back at the den. Coyotes actually give a group effort towards pups over the first 4-6 months.....the Male and Female will feed the young by regurgitating food back at the den. Female coyotes will also allow another female who has milk to inhibit their den and help feed her pups....this is a common difference between coyotes and most other species, especially wolves. Litter sizes normally range from 4-15 depending upon the coyote population versus food source in the area. ---- The litter size variations is what allows coyotes to reproduce at a very rapid rate and maintain population.

If you are trying to call them in, I would suggest using the "Coyote Pup Distress" sound as it has produced 70% or more of our coyote kills over the past 3 seasons.

Happy Hunting,

Richie
TBR Outdoors


----------

